# Pure bred? Or mix



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

This is my pups father. Does he look like a pure gsd or mix ??


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

He looks purebred to me. But his legs look short. Could just be the angle of the photo.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> He looks purebred to me. But his legs look short. Could just be the angle of the photo.


i just thought that the face looks odd.

Here's a pic of my pup
7 months old 43lbs
Her legs are a little short too I guess


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Her chest looks small


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> Her chest looks small


yeah I can't beleieve how small she is...really hoping she grows soon


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Anyone else think mix? Seems like the head is very blocky and short. Ears look far apart too

Here's a pic of the mother


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks like a skinny young girl. Quinnie will be two in October. She weighs 52 pounds. She is 23 inches at the withers. She is purebred, and yours probably is too. Yours' legs do not look short at all. She needs to fill out. I think Babsy was 58 pounds at 2, now she is 88 pounds at almost 12 -- yep on a diet. Milla took forever to go over 50 at 2 years, and is not 70.6 at almost 9. Some young females take time to gain weight.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> She looks like a skinny young girl. Quinnie will be two in October. She weighs 52 pounds. She is 23 inches at the withers. She is purebred, and yours probably is too. Yours' legs do not look short at all. She needs to fill out. I think Babsy was 58 pounds at 2, now she is 88 pounds at almost 12 -- yep on a diet. Milla took forever to go over 50 at 2 years, and is not 70.6 at almost 9. Some young females take time to gain weight.


Holy cow. My girl was at her adult height at 11 months and reached her adult weight by the time she was closing in on 2. She has been very stable since then. I hope she's not taking her time or she'll be a stuffed sausage by age 9!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

selzer said:


> She looks like a skinny young girl. Quinnie will be two in October. She weighs 52 pounds. She is 23 inches at the withers. She is purebred, and yours probably is too. Yours' legs do not look short at all. She needs to fill out. I think Babsy was 58 pounds at 2, now she is 88 pounds at almost 12 -- yep on a diet. Milla took forever to go over 50 at 2 years, and is not 70.6 at almost 9. Some young females take time to gain weight.





WateryTart said:


> selzer said:
> 
> 
> > She looks like a skinny young girl. Quinnie will be two in October. She weighs 52 pounds. She is 23 inches at the withers. She is purebred, and yours probably is too. Yours' legs do not look short at all. She needs to fill out. I think Babsy was 58 pounds at 2, now she is 88 pounds at almost 12 -- yep on a diet. Milla took forever to go over 50 at 2 years, and is not 70.6 at almost 9. Some young females take time to gain weight.
> ...


She is now 10 months old . 25.5" tall at the withers and 58lbs

Seems extremely tall for the weight huh?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Here she is


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

She looks great. You want them skinny and lengthy at this age at least. Don't be impatient with having her grow up too fast. Slow and steady does it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

purebred

the eye tends to stop at the black on the leg and the tan portion blends into the background - legs normal - same trick used in fashion design to whittle away a waist line . 
dark dress and then each side is "shaped" by a lighter colour -- they eye stays on the
dark and "sees" an hour glass shape 


deep bodied dog , good head and conformation 

environment could be improved


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

carmspack said:


> purebred
> 
> the eye tends to stop at the black on the leg and the tan portion blends into the background - legs normal - same trick used in fashion design to whittle away a waist line .
> dark dress and then each side is "shaped" by a lighter colour -- they eye stays on the
> ...


I didn't really understand what you meant. Sorry I'm new to gsd lingo. 
You are talking about the dad right? Not my pup?? 
She's much taller than her one litter mate that I'm not contact with. Dad is 85# and mother is 75# I didn't think my pup kona would pass 65# full grown.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> She looks great. You want them skinny and lengthy at this age at least. Don't be impatient with having her grow up too fast. Slow and steady does it.


she certainly is a late bloomer!! Haven't seen much weight gain in the past month. Just 1/2" of heigh.
I think she was like 33lbs at 8 months. From 3-6 months we couldn't figure out why she constantly had the runs. From 6- current she has been perfectly healthy. She needed to be on limited ingredient grain free food.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

33lbs at 6 months not 8!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

22-24" is what the female should be according to the AKC standard. Being over-sized in height isn't a problem if you aren't showing her, and if that is what you want. Babsy was 23.5" and 58 pounds at 2 years old, so she wasn't as skinny as yours is, but she was full grown. There is a difference. 

Your puppy is under-weight for her size and body structure. This is more healthy than over-weight, but we need to strive for ideal weight. It can be incredibly difficult to put weight on GSDs. They have a ton of energy and seem to want to burn calories as quick as relieving the stuffed toy of its squeaker. And, if you over feed them, they will develop a loose stool which may release calories from the body without sucking the nourishment out of them. So it can be tricky. 

If you are feeding once a day, I would halve what you are feeding and feed twice a day, and I would increase that by 1/8 cup to 1/4 cup per feeding. And I would add a hard-boiled egg once a day, doesn't have to be with a meal. It is pure animal-based protein, about 75 calories, good for skin and coat, and pretty much the perfect food for a dog. Weigh her once a week, and make a goal for her, maybe 10 pounds in six months. The trick is not to try to put the weight on too quickly, and to work with her age-appropriate body changes, not against them. If after two months you haven't put 3 pounds on her, up the food a little more. Another thing that some dogs really enjoy is to share an apple or orange with you. At night, when you are watching TV, or whatever, cut up and apple or peel an orange and share it with her. The orange, for sure, is a good source of vitamin C, which is good for her joints. It has natural sugar, and it promotes bonding. Some dogs don't like citrus, mine do. Just a thought. Popcorn with butter is also something that she would enjoy imensely as a treat at the end of the day, and she won't say no to an occasional scoop of ice cream.

ETA: I can't have ice cream at night, so I'm off for a drumstick now. See how you folks reek havoc on a diet, LOL!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

selzer said:


> 22-24" is what the female should be according to the AKC standard. Being over-sized in height isn't a problem if you aren't showing her, and if that is what you want. Babsy was 23.5" and 58 pounds at 2 years old, so she wasn't as skinny as yours is, but she was full grown. There is a difference.
> 
> Your puppy is under-weight for her size and body structure. This is more healthy than over-weight, but we need to strive for ideal weight. It can be incredibly difficult to put weight on GSDs. They have a ton of energy and seem to want to burn calories as quick as relieving the stuffed toy of its squeaker. And, if you over feed them, they will develop a loose stool which may release calories from the body without sucking the nourishment out of them. So it can be tricky.
> 
> ...


We won't be showing her or anything like that. You also can't see any of her ribs, that's why I was worried that if she gained weight she would not be "ideal" seems like her rib cage is very narrow too... you would expect with her stats that she would have all ribs visible lol. I thought her rib cage would have expanded by now. She's a really annoying eater. She probably only eats 3 cups a day. I feed her two times a day. She gets coconut oil in the morning and salmon oil at night. She eats wellness simple kibble.

I'm having trouble posting photos for some reason.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A dog that tall is going to have to have more weight on it. When looking at weight charts for GSDs, you need to look at the male weights, not the female -- 75-90 pounds, not 60-75 or 55 - 70, depending on the scale. 

She is on the upper end of the male's height, and should weigh around what a typical male will weigh. Fat weighs less than muscle, so some of it is conditioning, building muscle. And, of course, there are so many shapes of GSDs. Yours seems a little square-er rather than rectangular and a square-er body -- shoulder- butt- ground(back leg), - ground front leg - shoulder is going to weigh less than a dog that is more rectangular at the same height -- look at her sire, her sire is rectangular, where her puppy photo in the store is very square. Her older picture might not be as square. They are supposed to be longer than tall. 

The point is, a dog that is visibly longer than another at the same height will and should weigh more. A dog with some breadth in the chest will weigh more. One that is slap-sided will weigh less. I don't believe a dog should be any more muscular than a bitch. She may not be as heavy in the neck or as deep in the chest as a dog, but her opportunities for exercise should allow her to be strong and muscular, rather than soft and thin, or soft and fat. 

One need not see a rib to have an ideal weight. You can feel them easy enough on her when you run the hands along her her sides. She does not need to have protruding back bones, hip bones or ribs to be under-weight. I am not saying she looks bad, but I think she can gain a good ten pounds, within the next 6 months, and maybe more depending on how much she fills out naturally. 

For a young bitch of that height 68 - 75 pounds sounds more like what you should be looking for. 

Is she spayed?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

konathegsd said:


> I didn't really understand what you meant. Sorry I'm new to gsd lingo.
> You are talking about the dad right? Not my pup??
> She's much taller than her one litter mate that I'm not contact with. Dad is 85# and mother is 75# I didn't think my pup kona would pass 65# full grown.


I was talking about the sire .
Someone was saying the dog may be short legged.

the colour fools you because your eye stops at the end of his black extending down the leg --- and then there are inches more which aren't as apparent because the colour is too similar toe grey background .


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

carmspack said:


> I was talking about the sire .
> Someone was saying the dog may be short legged.
> 
> the colour fools you because your eye stops at the end of his black extending down the leg --- and then there are inches more which aren't as apparent because the colour is too similar toe grey background .


Ah ok yeah I see what you mean. I can't remember the parents heigh, but I'm pretty sure my pup is taller. People always comment about how tall she is. People are also shocked she's not a mix breed LOL


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I got the updated pictures to load correctly.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

selzer said:


> A dog that tall is going to have to have more weight on it. When looking at weight charts for GSDs, you need to look at the male weights, not the female -- 75-90 pounds, not 60-75 or 55 - 70, depending on the scale.
> 
> She is on the upper end of the male's height, and should weigh around what a typical male will weigh. Fat weighs less than muscle, so some of it is conditioning, building muscle. And, of course, there are so many shapes of GSDs. Yours seems a little square-er rather than rectangular and a square-er body -- shoulder- butt- ground(back leg), - ground front leg - shoulder is going to weigh less than a dog that is more rectangular at the same height -- look at her sire, her sire is rectangular, where her puppy photo in the store is very square. Her older picture might not be as square. They are supposed to be longer than tall.
> 
> ...


We are going to shoot for 65 to start. She is. So active that it's hard to keep weight on her lol. She has slowly started to widen. Most noticeably in her chest area. She was spayed at 8 months due to bad vaginitis. The spay fixed everything.

As you can see by the updated pics she is MUCH longer now!!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Your dog reminds me of the last dog on the right in the banner at the top of the forum!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Casto said:


> Your dog reminds me of the last dog on the right in the banner at the top of the forum!


i just noticed that! Haha


----------



## Ottosaurus-rex (Mar 19, 2016)

Those ears!!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Ottosaurus-rex said:


> Those ears!!


maybe one day she will grow into them LOL


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Went to the vet the other day for a ear infection...the vet said multiple times "she's way too skinny" lol....
Meanwhile they recommend science diet.....
No thanks!
We may start feeding her satin balls to gain a tad. I would like to build more muscle, but she is young.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Been giving her satin balls for almost 3 months and she really hasn't gained any weight....58lbs now and she is 13 months old


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't think she will ever get over 60....I know her litter mate (female) is only about 55 and 24" or so tall

Odd since the sire and dam were 85 and 75#


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

She looks great. A much better weight than her 'folks' who look overweight.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> She looks great. A much better weight than her 'folks' who look overweight.


The only thing that's changed slightly is she has gotten a little taller...almost 26" now...and the circumference around her ribs is slightly greater. 
I can't say I've ever seen a gsd with this thin of a rib cage before.
She's a picky eater so she only eats about 2-2.5 cups a day


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's a young girl. Babsy was a 58 pound stick of dynamite at 2 years old. At 12, she weighs around 90, which is probably 18 pounds over-weight. Milla 50 pounds at almost 2 years, is now over 70 at 9 years. Quinnie is 56 and will be 2 in October, but she is only 22 inches (I call her a tea-cup). Somewhere between 3-4 weight starts sticking. Somewhere between 5 and 7 they start really looking ideal. Somewhere between 8 and 12, some of them pack it on, like Babsy and Odie. Jenna and Heidi look great at 12 and 11 respectively.


----------

